# karaoke-programm



## corona (11. Mai 2005)

hallo,
war letztens in einer Karaoke-Bar und hatten ne menge Spaß. Kennst Ihr bestimmt auch, oder? Diese kitschigen Bilder von Stränden und lachenden Menschen, wo auf dem unteren Rand der Song-Text erscheint.

Kann ich mir so eine Software irgendwo runterladen? Wenn ja, wo? Hat jemand schon mal so was benutzt und kann mir etwas emphelen? Am besten wäre eine Software wo die Lieder schon drauf sind. Oder muss ich mir alle Lieder einzeln als Midi-Files runterladen.

Danke für die Infos.
Grüsse aus Frankfurt.
Corona


----------



## schutzgeist (11. Mai 2005)

Falls du ne Playstation 2 hast könntest dich mal nach Singstar umgucken 
Was es sonst noch so gibt, kA


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2005)

Es gibt einerseits Karaoke-Hardware, nicht billig --> http://www.karaoke.de/
und andererseits auf PC versch. Karaoke-Systeme. zB
Mp3+G-Format -- http://www.delmp3karaoke.com/index_en.shtml oder
http://www.karaoke-up2date.de/index.php?option=com_forum&page=viewtopic&t=150

 ist Dein Freund und nicht schwer 

mfg chmee


----------

